# Doubt



## 16467 (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi, I have 25 years and I fighting against this sickness since a while. Is been 3 weeks already since the last day I had pain and the need to go running to the bathroon.I tried to be calm and try to dont get worry for things that before would made me go right away. Everything was ok (I lil constipation, but nothing big) until today; not only I got sick but Im getting worried that maybe is something else. For starters I got sick after being worried about my best friend fighting against a severe pancreatitis he had. just after I knew he was getting better (he almost died) my intestines got loose and I started again. Before that I was studying about pancreatitis and I found some similar problems like abdominal pain (like below stomach or something). diarrea and other symptoms. Im worried that maybe I have something else. What I should do? ps. sorry, my english sucks.


----------



## 16772 (Apr 3, 2005)

I get dog faced sick when I get worried. I worry all the time that its not what the docs clame it is. I would say be checked to be safe. Have you tried www.webmd.com for infromation?


----------

